

21 Things That Became Obsolete This Decade - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/21-things-that-became-obsolete-this-decade-2009-12

======
DanielStraight
Mostly true. Dead wrong on maps. GPSes are not nearly advanced enough to make
maps obsolete, and I'm not sure they ever will be. Maps allow you to gain an
overall understanding of an area. Directions will get you where you're going,
but you'll never be able to navigate intuitively unless you know the whole
area. I still greatly prefer maps to GPSes and often to directions.

Sure, GPSes can provide maps, but GPS are much smaller than any reasonable
map, which defeats the whole purpose of getting a wide view of an area.

Also, until GPSes are nearly perfect, there's still the issue of them being
wrong or of a road being closed. Maps are very rarely wrong. If you're heading
South, you're probably getting further South on the map, but I've had a GPS
tell me to head South when the destination was miles to the North, eventually
leading to a dead end no where near the destination.

~~~
pwnstigator
Maps are also cool and have prestige benefits. Whereever my family moves, we
get a map of the area and create a map table. We've been doing it for hundreds
of years, and if we have to pay a lot for a paper map, we'll still do it.

~~~
wlievens
Hundreds of years? Awesome. I don't know anything about my family more than 2
generations back.

------
sketerpot
Since when were buttons obsolete? They're cheap and they give some nice haptic
feedback if they're well-designed. I'm typing this comment with buttons on a
keyboard, and I'm not too keen to trade it in for a touch-screen keyboard
anytime soon.

~~~
roc
Business Insider seemed to notice some time back that two things are great for
bumping up page views: manufactured controversy and slideshows.

Shame too. It was a decent-enough rag before they started optimizing for hits.

------
wglb
Confuses obsolete with less of a trend.

~~~
pwnstigator
"Obsolete" isn't easily defined, just as "Microsoft is Dead" yet the company
is still worth billions.

Then we have that which is obsolete but remains for political reasons, such as
private health insurance.

~~~
wglb
Actually it is easy to define:
<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/obsolete>

The term is misused in conversations that talk about fashion. I like the 100
year rule mentioned there. My hp200lx still has a way to go.

------
pwnstigator
22\. Malls, and all of the stores that populate them.

23\. The bar scene, "single's night" at the grocery store, and other means of
finding dates.

24\. The penny. No one cares, at this point, if they pay $20 for an $18.43
grocery bill and get back $1.55.

25\. 1980s-style conservatism.

26\. Stock brokers.

~~~
tome
How does one find dates in the new decade?

~~~
pwnstigator
Good question. A mix of online dating and activities (cooking classes, hiking
groups). Also, lucky breaks with friends of friends.

